# Multitrip Travel Insurance



## Buddyboy (25 Mar 2020)

Had to laugh,
I got my renewal for my VHI Multitrip travel insurance today.

The irony didn't escape me.  

I haven't left the house in more than a week, never mind leaving the country.

(I renewed it - I'm an eternal optimist )


----------



## odyssey06 (25 Mar 2020)

Out of curiosity, did it mention if pandemic cover was excluded?
I noticed some insurers had notices saying from date X they would not cover it for new policies.


----------



## Buddyboy (25 Mar 2020)

Nope, no mention of pandemics. The only thing close, is where they will not cover you if the Dept. of Foreign Affairs has advised against travel.


----------



## odyssey06 (25 Mar 2020)

Buddyboy said:


> Nope, no mention of pandemics. The only thing close, is where they will not cover you if the Dept. of Foreign Affairs has advised against travel.



Strange, they have a banner on their website with this:
From Thursday 19th March 2020, Vhi Multitrip are no longer able to provide for claims related to Covid-19 on new policies issued. For more information please see our frequently asked questions.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (25 Mar 2020)

Hi Odyssey

I presume that they provide the cover for existing policies but not new policies.

I presume that a renewed policy is a new policy.

They should update their policy documents immediately.

Brendan


----------



## Buddyboy (25 Mar 2020)

Sorry, to clarify, I got the letter stating that my policy is _going to be renewed_
 on the 22nd of April. It went on to say that you don't need to do anything (I have a direct debit), it will renew automatically.

When I went into myvhi, I presume the documents I am looking at are the existing policy.  Still, nowhere in myvhi is there a mention of pandemics.
I'll look further and let you know if I've missed anything.


----------



## Buddyboy (25 Mar 2020)

Found it.....

From their website...
Regrettably, we have had to remove cover in respect of the COVID-19 for

any new policies purchased and trips booked after 23.59 on 18th March

2020. This will also impact existing policies that will be renewed after this

time.


In fairness, their FAQs for Covid 19 are fairly comprehensive.  I've no issue with them.


----------



## Black Sheep (30 Mar 2020)

I still have doubts as to whether travel insurance is value for money?


----------



## noproblem (30 Mar 2020)

Black Sheep said:


> I still have doubts as to whether travel insurance is value for money?


I remember hearing the founder of Easyjet being once asked if he thought his insurance bill for the airline was crazy. He answered, "If you think health and safety is expensive try an accident".  I do believe he was speaking from experience as well.


----------



## Ravima (30 Mar 2020)

_I still have doubts as to whether travel insurance is value for money? _

You've obviously never needed to call on it! 

Lost luggage, medical expenses, delayed departure, well worth the peace of mind.


----------



## SparkRite (30 Mar 2020)

Black Sheep said:


> I still have doubts as to whether travel insurance is value for money?



Years ago I had to return from Ibiza due to a death in the family.

£56   Ibiza - Stanstead (Thompson) nothing to Ireland that day.
£395 Stanstead - Dublin (Ryanair) !!!! Yes three hundred and ninety five Pounds.

All paid for by a €15 (or thereabouts) policy plus holiday curtailment compensation.

Now if that's not 'value for money' then I don't know what @Black Sheep would class as value for money.


----------



## odyssey06 (30 Mar 2020)

Black Sheep said:


> I still have doubts as to whether travel insurance is value for money?



You dont want to be one of those people who have an accident abroad and then depends on friends and family to fund raise to get you home...


----------



## RedOnion (30 Mar 2020)

Black Sheep said:


> I still have doubts as to whether travel insurance is value for money?


I used to have my doubts, until 2 separate incidents with people I know:

1. Repatriation of a body of someone who died on holidays. Extremely expensive.

2. Someone involved in a car accident in a country where just getting a blood transfusion would be unsafe. After time in hospital, flown home (2 flights) first class as they needed to lay flat, with 2 medical personnel accompanying them, transferred to Irish hospital. Total cost well in excess of 250k.


----------



## di74 (30 Mar 2020)

My VHI multitrip is for renewal too,,,,,,, I'm optimistic I'll get to travel a some stage in the next 12 months !
Given I booked a holiday in January 2020 for July 2020, how I wonder does that work? Booking made before the date of 18th March and whilst my policy was still valid


----------



## di74 (30 Mar 2020)

Buddyboy said:


> Found it.....
> 
> From their website...
> Regrettably, we have had to remove cover in respect of the COVID-19 for
> ...


----------



## Black Sheep (31 Mar 2020)

Yes indeed I did have a dramatic/scarey incident while abroad but it was *not* my travel insurance that came to my rescue. It was my health insurance that sorted everything including hospital, escorted transport to Dublin and ambulance to my front door.
Travel insurance paid a limited amount towards apartment rental while OH was in hospital.


----------



## faketales (11 May 2020)

Mine (VHI multitrip) is up in June, I think its unlikely I will be travelling overseas in 2020 and while I understand it will cover holidaying in Ireland I don't really see the same risk there. I am optimistic of a 2021 overseas holiday but it seems foolish to pay for cover that I don't need for the next 9 months. 

From the above it sounds like there is nothing to be gained from renewing as they are removing pandemic cover from all policies (basically renewal is treated as a new policy). What reason is there to renew now once I remember to buy multitrip insurance before I book my next trip.


----------



## Leo (11 May 2020)

faketales said:


> I am optimistic of a 2021 overseas holiday but it seems foolish to pay for cover that I don't need for the next 9 months.



There is no penalty for multi-trip travel cover lapsing. The only reason you should ever renew at the end of the year is if you have an upcoming trip.


----------



## faketales (11 May 2020)

Thanks Leo, I won't renew so.

Regarding coverage, does it need to be in place when booking the trip or when you actually travel / the incident occurs?


----------



## RedOnion (11 May 2020)

faketales said:


> Regarding coverage, does it need to be in place when booking the trip or when you actually travel / the incident occurs?


You need cover for the event you are claiming for. Many people get caught out.

E.g. flying to USA in 1st June. Have cover from 1st June. Have heart attack on 15th May, and can't travel. Insurance won't cover, because you've only paid for cover from 1st June.


----------



## faketales (11 May 2020)

RedOnion said:


> You need cover for the event you are claiming for. Many people get caught out.
> 
> E.g. flying to USA in 1st June. Have cover from 1st June. Have heart attack on 15th May, and can't travel. Insurance won't cover, because you've only paid for cover from 1st June.



Thanks again. Ya that totally makes sense. It needs to be in place before the incident occurs.


----------



## DK123 (28 Jun 2020)

Good morning.Im making a Multitrip travel insurance claim to 123.ie for an unplanned taxi ride to the airport and an unplanned flight home from Spain on 19 03 20 due to Cov-19.[Irish Government advised everyone to come home before midnight on 19/03/20]With all the last minute stress and hassle and rush i forgot to get a receipt from the taxi driver at the airport for  90 euros.I was just wondering if the travel ins.co.will refuse the taxi claim point blank or if  good will and common sense will prevail and they will reinburse me as i have had up to 40 trips in the last 11 years of retirement and never had a claim.Any advise,comments or tips would be welcome.Thanks.


----------

